# The Moss Jar Diaries.



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Moved the moss jars over to where they would get some light. Not going to get any sun in the window till the summer. I may try it again then. But for now, they are getting the spill over from the 15watt 9500K light on my hex tank. I think I see some growth from being in the window though. Maybe some better pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. why the lid with holes poked in as opposed to no lid at all? I know someone who had glass jars of moss inside an aquarium and they grew pretty well. Not sure if the lack of surface aggitation will impede their growth at all. But at any rate, keep us posted on how this goes. I might take a leaf out of your book and do this to grow some "clean" moss as well !


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

An airstone will help


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hm.. why the lid with holes poked in as opposed to no lid at all? I know someone who had glass jars of moss inside an aquarium and they grew pretty well. Not sure if the lack of surface aggitation will impede their growth at all. But at any rate, keep us posted on how this goes. I might take a leaf out of your book and do this to grow some "clean" moss as well !


I have to have lids on them for the same reason I have to put glass tops on all my tanks. The two fuzzy monsters, I mean, cats. Lol.:hihi: I would have loved to do it lidless, but that was not an option. I may get a bin to put them in with light like my smaller greenhouse, then I can do them lidless. I am trying to see if I can grow lots of moss fairly quickly in them to sell. For now, I am trying one moss, but in the future I would like to do a few jars of a few mosses. I am also going to be changing water weekly and swapping it out with tank water. I think I see a little new growth on them from the past few days, but not sure.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chad320 said:


> An airstone will help


Trying to keep this one as low tech as possible. I don't even want to have to buy a light for it.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah you start off with a moss jar a week and before you know it you need a moss jar everyday or a couple times a day, next thing you know you'll be in the Subway bathroom giving (use imagination here) for moss jars, you better quit while your ahead.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Yeah you start off with a moss jar a week and before you know it you need a moss jar everyday or a couple times a day, next thing you know you'll be in the Subway bathroom giving (use imagination here) for moss jars, you better quit while your ahead.


ROFL!!!!:hihi:

The funny part is, I can already see a shelf or two being dedicated to these things.:hihi:


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

> Yeah you start off with a moss jar a week and before you know it you need a moss jar everyday or a couple times a day, next thing you know you'll be in the Subway bathroom giving (use imagination here) for moss jars, you better quit while your ahead.


Your funny. I would say this would work just fine. Saying this because I have moss just floating in my water change bucket and it grows, dont know how much but it does.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoods said:


> Your funny. I would say this would work just fine. Saying this because I have moss just floating in my water change bucket and it grows, dont know how much but it does.


I saw someone with a huge jar stuffed with Java moss, and now I want to try all the mosses I have. I am wondering if I can get them to attach to small pieces of wood and rock this way too. I can't wait to go to the LFS no. They have Java moss there I think I need to have.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the thread I found when I googled it the other day. One of the reasons I started these.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/131018-new-way-grow-java-moss.html


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Changed out the water today. Replaced about 80% in each jar with water from my 20 gallon before I drained it. There is new growth on the moss too. Not much, but some.





































If you look closely, you can see the light green of the new growth.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got another jar today. Now I just need some moss. Maybe I will see what I can scare up out of my tanks.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Is that just a red reflection of is there a shrimp in one jar?

Cable her jar was sitting on the sill with indirect light for most of the day, so a sill facing northwest would be perfect as you might get a little early morning sun but then just bright indirect light because the moss isn't going to like getting hot. I'm not sure your bookshelf will provide enough light for the same type of growth but I guess we will see, what do you think?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

HOLY CRAP. That other link you posted. That is a moss jar. Utterly filled to the brim with moss. Glad this is working out well for you. I might start up some soon :]


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Is that just a red reflection of is there a shrimp in one jar?
> 
> Cable her jar was sitting on the sill with indirect light for most of the day, so a sill facing northwest would be perfect as you might get a little early morning sun but then just bright indirect light because the moss isn't going to like getting hot. I'm not sure your bookshelf will provide enough light for the same type of growth but I guess we will see, what do you think?


I have an eastern facing window, but due to winter it only gets a few hours of sun in the morning. I may just put it back there though. I am not really seeing any growth since I moved it. I was thinking of setting up a small T8 light for the moss. If I do the rack and make a shelf just for them, I won't have to worry about lids and all that and I can run a few fluorescent tubs across the entire shelf. That will be lots of jars. I think I am going to put them back in the window for now, and figure something out later on. I am going to play around with it all and see what works best.

And there are no shrimp in there. Lol, although I thought about doing a dirty nano in one of the jars. I may do that. Then again, I think I have a few vases running around here somewhere.



diwu13 said:


> HOLY CRAP. That other link you posted. That is a moss jar. Utterly filled to the brim with moss. Glad this is working out well for you. I might start up some soon :]


That moss jar was crazy. That is the thread that made me do the jars. if I had even half of that growth, I would be thrilled.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So those jars you're using. Are they just like old pasta sauce jars? Those are actually pretty good quality glass haha. And I could clean out a few of those pretty easily too !

You think plastic jars would work as well?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> So those jars you're using. Are they just like old pasta sauce jars? Those are actually pretty good quality glass haha. And I could clean out a few of those pretty easily too !
> 
> You think plastic jars would work as well?


That is exactly what they are.:icon_bigg

I would imagine so, just make sure they are clear. I think the one I linked to was a plastic jar, so it should work just the same in there.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah sweet. Drink a lot of OJ so those jars should work LOL. And funny on the glass pasta jars. You had to make sure you washed it out well right? Does it still smell a bit like pasta?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Ah sweet. Drink a lot of OJ so those jars should work LOL. And funny on the glass pasta jars. You had to make sure you washed it out well right? Does it still smell a bit like pasta?


Yeah. I washed it really well, but it does smell a bit still. I am going to try soaking one in a weak bleach solution and seeing if that gets rid of the smell.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why the holes in the lids?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Why the holes in the lids?


Air. I have to have the lids on cuz of the cats. But I didn't want the jar fully sealed. I wanted gas exchange to be able to take place.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

I have a pyrex glass bowl on my kitchen windowsill, full of christmas moss and water. I got some curious questions about it during Thanksgiving >.>


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaos_Being said:


> I have a pyrex glass bowl on my kitchen windowsill, full of christmas moss and water. I got some curious questions about it during Thanksgiving >.>


Lol. I could only imagine. At least it will be relevant for the next holiday.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Air. I have to have the lids on cuz of the cats. But I didn't want the jar fully sealed. I wanted gas exchange to be able to take place.


For CO2? Or am I missing something?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> For CO2? Or am I missing something?


Just for the regular gas exchange that plants do. CO2 and O2.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just breathe on the jar every time you walk by and you'll be fine . A well lit row of moss jars would make a pretty good decoration. If like the jars were all different shapes and sizes.

And get this... I decided plastic might not be a good idea as the "clear" might fade over time. So I asked my friends to see if I can get their used pasta jars P:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Just breathe on the jar every time you walk by and you'll be fine . A well lit row of moss jars would make a pretty good decoration. If like the jars were all different shapes and sizes.
> 
> And get this... I decided plastic might not be a good idea as the "clear" might fade over time. So I asked my friends to see if I can get their used pasta jars P:


Lol. That would be a lot of breathing on my part. I walk past them 100 times a day.:hihi:

What did they say when they asked what you needed them for?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

They were just like "O.O" Then I showed them the picture with the jar filled to the brim with moss haha. They know I'm a huge shrimp freak so I guess they weren't THAT phased by it !


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> They were just like "O.O" Then I showed them the picture with the jar filled to the brim with moss haha. They know I'm a huge shrimp freak so I guess they weren't THAT phased by it !


Lol. People look at me like I am crazy when they see my greenhouses and all that. It is funny.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha, I see you've started another journal cable! I was just telling the bf I should go out to the store and buy some Riccia for a jarred window plant, then I came across this!



Chaos_Being said:


> I have a pyrex glass bowl on my kitchen windowsill, full of christmas moss and water. I got some curious questions about it during Thanksgiving >.>


Haha, I can just imagine my mother's face when she walks into my home and all she sees are jars and tubs of plants in the window sills.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Krystal907 said:


> Haha, I see you've started another journal cable! I was just telling the bf I should go out to the store and buy some Riccia for a jarred window plant, then I came across this!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I can just imagine my mother's face when she walks into my home and all she sees are jars and tubs of plants in the window sills.


Lol. I think I have 7 or 8 journals now. Too many to count.

Lol. Make sure you get a picture of it. It is going to be priceless.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah... When I see your tankapalooza thread it makes me jealous. I really would like a shrimp rack with like 10x 10 gallon tanks. Not a huge plant person, but maybe a moss person? o,O At least I always see "WTB _____ Moss" in the SnS. So if you get a good moss factory going you could make a little side business to fund other projects :]


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Yeah... When I see your tankapalooza thread it makes me jealous. I really would like a shrimp rack with like 10x 10 gallon tanks. Not a huge plant person, but maybe a moss person? o,O At least I always see "WTB _____ Moss" in the SnS. So if you get a good moss factory going you could make a little side business to fund other projects :]


I am trying to get a good all around plant factory going. If nothing else, to fund the hobby. Between the reptiles, fish, and two kids, I am going to need 3 jobs just to take care of it all.:hihi:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do what they did in the old days in china. Make the kids work in the field... aka. take care of plants/fish/reptiles for you! "So Jimmy, if you want dinner today you're gonna have to make sure these crypts are in tip top shape!" Joking... maybe. 

So I saw in your other thread, which is about 70 pages too long to browse through lol, you have everything in your room? Not like spread throughout the house? Is there a distinct smell to that room haha?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Do what they did in the old days in china. Make the kids work in the field... aka. take care of plants/fish/reptiles for you! "So Jimmy, if you want dinner today you're gonna have to make sure these crypts are in tip top shape!" Joking... maybe.
> 
> So I saw in your other thread, which is about 70 pages too long to browse through lol, you have everything in your room? Not like spread throughout the house? Is there a distinct smell to that room haha?


Lol, I am sure it will come to that.

Not really. All the tanks have glass tops, and I keep the reptiles clean. I also dust and vacuum religiously. The only issue is when the beardie decides to take a dump. That little thing can clear a room quick.:hihi:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoh! haha. ew. I bet your house is super popular when your kids invite friends over. The only thing my mom's place has is that it's like OCD clean.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hoh! haha. ew. I bet your house is super popular when your kids invite friends over. The only thing my mom's place has is that it's like OCD clean.


Lol. Kids are not old enough for that yet. I have a 5 year old that I get on weekends, and she has to look in all the tanks as soon as she gets to my house, and the other is still a fetus, technically. But due to be a full grown baby in Feb. I can't wait to see what happens when they are older though.

"Can we keep it?" is probably going to be a popular question.:hihi:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oohhh! Good luck with the new baby!

As long as you make a rule it should be fine. "Anything you'd like to keep has to be able to live in a fish tank and survive"


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Oohhh! Good luck with the new baby!
> 
> As long as you make a rule it should be fine. "Anything you'd like to keep has to be able to live in a fish tank and survive"


Thanks. It is gonna be interesting, that is for sure.

Lol. More like "You have to take care of anything you keep. If not, it can leave." My daughter is already showing promise as an animal lover, and I hope she keeps it. And I am not worried about the baby liking animals, her mother and I both love animals (hence the zoo) so I am sure she will too.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I started a moss jar as well from the trimmings from my shrimp tanks! Any updates on how your jars are going? How often do you do water changes or do you just do top offs? I put in some water from my 10g with some shrimp poop in it for nitrates lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I started a moss jar as well from the trimmings from my shrimp tanks! Any updates on how your jars are going? How often do you do water changes or do you just do top offs? I put in some water from my 10g with some shrimp poop in it for nitrates lol


I try to do water changes once a week, and right now, not topping off at all. Don't really have to. I also use fish tank water for the water. Not really sure how they are growing right now. I have not looked at them for like a week. Lol. I will look at some point today.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... do you try to get some poop from the fish tank included with the water into the jar? Or just the tank water? I hope there's some growth when you check haha.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... do you try to get some poop from the fish tank included with the water into the jar? Or just the tank water? I hope there's some growth when you check haha.


I try to keep the solid waste out of the jar. Not sure if it will hurt it or help it honestly. But I think I need to figure out a better light situation. I don't think it is getting enough in the window it is in. Stupid Chicago winter. I haven't seen the sun in like 4 days. I hate it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... I guess I'll remove the solid waste tomorrow during my tank WC. The jars weren't getting enough ambient light from your tanks when they were on that bookshelf?

Sun here shines directly in my windows haha. Blinds me to the point you can't sleep in late even if you wanted too. Unless it's a cloudy day


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... I guess I'll remove the solid waste tomorrow during my tank WC. The jars weren't getting enough ambient light from your tanks when they were on that bookshelf?
> 
> Sun here shines directly in my windows haha. Blinds me to the point you can't sleep in late even if you wanted too. Unless it's a cloudy day


Not from the little light I have on the 2 gallon. And the reflector doesn't allow for much spill. I think I am going to hook up a small linear fluorescent at some point and run it for a few hours a day.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Made a new moss jar today. Some Java Moss on a lava rock that was in one of my tanks. Used water from the nano tanks after I pulled out during a water change. Also changed the water on the other 2 jars.


























Don't really see any new growth on them. Not sure if it is the lack of good light or what. Need to figure it out though.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought that was a big orange sponge before I read what it was haha. That should be interesting to see if the moss can cover the lava rock in a little jar. Might be due to lack of light, the moss in my jars are seeing tons of new growth. I also dosed the API leaf zone though. And there's 3 bacterial infected shrimps in my jar lol. Not sure if that's doing anything, maybe the paraguard is aiding to growth as well :X


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I thought that was a big orange sponge before I read what it was haha. That should be interesting to see if the moss can cover the lava rock in a little jar. Might be due to lack of light, the moss in my jars are seeing tons of new growth. I also dosed the API leaf zone though. And there's 3 bacterial infected shrimps in my jar lol. Not sure if that's doing anything, maybe the paraguard is aiding to growth as well :X


I think I need to stop using fish tank water that I am pulling out of the tank. Thinking about it, it is going to be mostly stripped of any good nutrients as the plants in the tank will have already used most of them up. I may use clean water and put some ferts in the jars, or add the ferts to the water before I put it in the jars I am not sure.

You may want to just treat your whole shrimp tank. The infection could have spread to the other ones.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

pretty cool! I have 2x 2.5 tank with moss just growing like that. But with a light of course.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is a good point about the fish tank water. But I figure the fish tank water will contain more nitrites and nitrates than tap water, which the plants will love to grow?

I am treating the whole tank as well but I'm removing the really bad ones into that moss jar.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> pretty cool! I have 2x 2.5 tank with moss just growing like that. But with a light of course.


I am contemplating doing it that way in the future. Do you have any filtration or anything on them? How much light? And do you use ferts at all?



diwu13 said:


> That is a good point about the fish tank water. But I figure the fish tank water will contain more nitrites and nitrates than tap water, which the plants will love to grow?
> 
> I am treating the whole tank as well but I'm removing the really bad ones into that moss jar.


I think it will have a lot more nitrite and nitrate but all the trace elements will be gone for the most part as the plants will have used them up. Not sure how correct I am, but I am going to experiment a little bit and see what happens.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Now you have me doubting tank water as well. In the link you posted that you got the idea from, that person said her friend only used tap water to fill it up. And it worked for her. So I guess that'll be the way to go?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Now you have me doubting tank water as well. In the link you posted that you got the idea from, that person said her friend only used tap water to fill it up. And it worked for her. So I guess that'll be the way to go?


It might be. I know there are a lot of nutrients in tap water, so tank water may not be the best. If you use tank water it may be better to take some tank water from the tank a day or so after a water change when there are still nutrients in the water. Not really sure though.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 26watt Finnex light over one and 2 13watt fluval ebi over the other.
One has a azoo palm filter when i started it to catch all the particles from the substrate. 
I have left over flourite in one and left over fluval shrimp strutrum in the other. 
No fertz, 2 osmocote plus capsules in each. 
And 2ml excel every other day.
One is actually like a holding tank to, when i trim plants and have no room for them they get tossed in there, and actually grow even though i dont actually put them into the substrate.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> I have a 26watt Finnex light over one and 2 13watt fluval ebi over the other.
> One has a azoo palm filter when i started it to catch all the particles from the substrate.
> I have left over flourite in one and left over fluval shrimp strutrum in the other.
> No fertz, 2 osmocote plus capsules in each.
> ...


Is there any fauna in either tank?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nope not on purpose, but i've seen a few ramshorn and pond snails haha.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> nope not on purpose, but i've seen a few ramshorn and pond snails haha.


Lol. I think I have a couple of pond snails in my jars too. How long do you run the lights for? Any algae issues?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

10hrs, no algae, been running for 2-3 months.
The one with the finnex fixture it is about 3" from the surface and the 2 fluval ebi light I have them sitting on the rim.
I also have hydro mini heaters since I had them I threw them in there. And also since I turn down my heat when I leave to go to work.
It keeps them at about 70 degrees instead of like 60 haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> 10hrs, no algae, been running for 2-3 months.
> The one with the finnex fixture it is about 3" from the surface and the 2 fluval ebi light I have them sitting on the rim.
> I also have hydro mini heaters since I had them I threw them in there. And also since I turn down my heat when I leave to go to work.
> It keeps them at about 70 degrees instead of like 60 haha


Got ya. I have mine in the window for now, but with winter in Chicago, there is no sun anymore. I think that is going to be my biggest issue. I may have to get a clamp light and put them on a shelf somewhere to grow. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So how often is it that you change the water?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> So how often is it that you change the water?


Right now, just once a week when I change the other tanks.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great. That's what I'll do too. Just started my first jar with weeping moss.  apparently everyone is looking for it.  if only I could get the label off the jar.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Great. That's what I'll do too. Just started my first jar with weeping moss.  apparently everyone is looking for it.  if only I could get the label off the jar.


Let me know how it works out. I am planning on another one with flame moss really soon. Need to give the rocks in my 2 gallon a haircut.

For the label, a razor blade and some patience.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh boy. Hopefully I don't do anything stupid. Haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Oh boy. Hopefully I don't do anything stupid. Haha


Lol. Be careful with it. I was going to delabel one of my jars the other day after I had taken a vicoden. Not going to attempt that again. Almost lost a finger.:hihi:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

No problem! I'm going do a jar now to! I have alot of over spill light on my new tank since I used my old 36" for a 24" tank and I made a stand next to it for my bonsai trees since my window sill doesnt get no sunlight now either, im sure I can fit a jar there also! hahah


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> No problem! I'm going do a jar now to! I have alot of over spill light on my new tank since I used my old 36" for a 24" tank and I made a stand next to it for my bonsai trees since my window sill doesnt get no sunlight now either, im sure I can fit a jar there also! hahah


Lol. This is going to sweep the nation.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this one, but I did. I tried this at one point, and failed miserably. I've killed Java and Weeping, as well as Fissidens and Riccia. At one point I had 6 jars with different kinds of mosses in them. I ended up putting it all into my tank. Now I have 3 kinds left. Looks like it's working for you though. Hope it continues to grow, and you are overwhelmed with moss:hihi:


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know how I missed this one, but I did. I tried this at one point, and failed miserably. I've killed Java and Weeping, as well as Fissidens and Riccia. At one point I had 6 jars with different kinds of mosses in them. I ended up putting it all into my tank. Now I have 3 kinds left. Looks like it's working for you though. Hope it continues to grow, and you are overwhelmed with moss:hihi:


You killed Java Moss? I could recommend a good exorcist...

I put the flame moss I received via mail order in a water bottle months ago to try to acclimate it to immersed life. It hasn't done much of anything though. I stuck some copepods and daphnia as well to provide some complementary nutrients as well, but I'm not sure it has made a difference.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

subscribed cable


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Hot water helps to get the paper off and it loosens up the glue.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know how I missed this one, but I did. I tried this at one point, and failed miserably. I've killed Java and Weeping, as well as Fissidens and Riccia. At one point I had 6 jars with different kinds of mosses in them. I ended up putting it all into my tank. Now I have 3 kinds left. Looks like it's working for you though. Hope it continues to grow, and you are overwhelmed with moss:hihi:


I might actually take a page out of your book as well and put each of the jars into a 10g tank, bare bottom. I think the moss might need some water flow to grow well, as its normally found near streams in the wild. Not sure though, but the moss in my jar isn't growing as well as the moss in the shrimp tank. Of course the shrimp themselves are picking at it, pooping over it, but I believe the main reason might be the still water in the jars.

Then again... the other thread that was posted by cableguy showed TONS of growth with still water. So who knows whats what haha.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Great. That's what I'll do too. Just started my first jar with weeping moss.  apparently everyone is looking for it.  if only I could get the label off the jar.


WD40. Let it soak into the label ans it should scrub off

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know how I missed this one, but I did. I tried this at one point, and failed miserably. I've killed Java and Weeping, as well as Fissidens and Riccia. At one point I had 6 jars with different kinds of mosses in them. I ended up putting it all into my tank. Now I have 3 kinds left. Looks like it's working for you though. Hope it continues to grow, and you are overwhelmed with moss:hihi:


Lol. Thanks man. The lack of sun is slowing things down though. I have a few more jars to fill, and I think I am going to get a light for the winter at least. We have not seen the sun here in like a week.



Mxx said:


> You killed Java Moss? I could recommend a good exorcist...
> 
> I put the flame moss I received via mail order in a water bottle months ago to try to acclimate it to immersed life. It hasn't done much of anything though. I stuck some copepods and daphnia as well to provide some complementary nutrients as well, but I'm not sure it has made a difference.


Lol. Exorcist.

Have you been changing water on it and such?



nonconductive said:


> subscribed cable


Glad to have you here man.roud:



kwheeler91 said:


> Hot water helps to get the paper off and it loosens up the glue.


+1



diwu13 said:


> I might actually take a page out of your book as well and put each of the jars into a 10g tank, bare bottom. I think the moss might need some water flow to grow well, as its normally found near streams in the wild. Not sure though, but the moss in my jar isn't growing as well as the moss in the shrimp tank. Of course the shrimp themselves are picking at it, pooping over it, but I believe the main reason might be the still water in the jars.
> 
> Then again... the other thread that was posted by cableguy showed TONS of growth with still water. So who knows whats what haha.


I think the tank thing is going to be my next experiment. I may try a couple of 2.5 gallon tanks with sponge filters and see what happens.



DerekFF said:


> WD40. Let it soak into the label ans it should scrub off
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


This is good to know. Thanks for the info man.roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not even sure if you need filters. Tony had just a HOB filter (nothing inside I think) to provide water circulation.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Not even sure if you need filters. Tony had just a HOB filter (nothing inside I think) to provide water circulation.


That is what I would use them for. It would be cheaper to run sponge filters though and easier than running all HOB's.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

OHHH. I see. I would hook up a air pump and poke some holes in the clear tubing and use it to create circulation :]. I don't have sponge filters on hand haha :X


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> OHHH. I see. I would hook up a air pump and poke some holes in the clear tubing and use it to create circulation :]. I don't have sponge filters on hand haha :X


That may work. You can get some cheap air stones too and use them. I may have to try that as well. I didn't want to go that hi tech with the jars, but I may have to.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have surface scum building up on mine... I think it might be caused by the shrimp poop I threw in :[. 

I think like horizontal flow would be more useful than vertical flow. That, and no airstone either . Poking holes!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I have surface scum building up on mine... I think it might be caused by the shrimp poop I threw in :[.
> 
> I think like horizontal flow would be more useful than vertical flow. That, and no airstone either . Poking holes!!!


You can get rid of the scum with a bit of paper towel. Just dip it lightly in the water and pull it out.

If you can plug up the end of the airline, the holes will work better. Any super glue sitting around?roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Always have super glue ! I never knew it was useful in fish tank activities. I use it to close cuts from sports LOL. Very good call on plugging the end. Would've been silly to not cover that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I was getting good growth from mine when I had it in my 10g bare-bottom tank with an HOB filter on it. Here's a pic from mine:








When the water was lower, the filter would shoot the filtered water over the top, keeping the jars from getting any circulated water. I filled the tank up to about a 1/2" above where the water came out of the filter, and noticed the water went down instead of across the surface (my floaters showed me where the water was going down at). I moved the jars so that the water would get into them, and was starting to see some good growth. The mosses I have now are surviving, barely, but I will be doing this again as soon as I get some more tanks. It seemed to work really well. Yes, when I got rid of that tank, I could no longer grow moss. I don't know why, but it just dies. I'll take a pic of the moss I tied to my tunnel, every last brown spot of it:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Always have super glue ! I never knew it was useful in fish tank activities. I use it to close cuts from sports LOL. Very good call on plugging the end. Would've been silly to not cover that.


No problem. Let us know how it works out.



[email protected] said:


> I was getting good growth from mine when I had it in my 10g bare-bottom tank with an HOB filter on it. Here's a pic from mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the angel tank? Can you put some jars in there?:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What about the angel tank? Can you put some jars in there?:biggrin:


Didn't think of that, but I probably could. I would have to get a light put in down there though. Pretty sure the light in there wouldn't be sufficient to grow much, if anything. I got another 10g tank I could clean up and use, it needs done anyway. I think I could even fit that one under my maintank as well.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't think of that, but I probably could. I would have to get a light put in down there though. Pretty sure the light in there wouldn't be sufficient to grow much, if anything. I got another 10g tank I could clean up and use, it needs done anyway. I think I could even fit that one under my maintank as well.


What kind of light is on that tank now?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What kind of light is on that tank now?


The lighs in my current canopy or the ones underneath the tank? Or are you talking about that moss tank that I no longer have? The lights in the canopy are listed in the op here. The light underneath, I have no idea. I thought I had a pic of it, but guess I never took one. That one is about a 14 or 16" light with 2 settings, light and dim. It has 3 bulbs in it, and they produce alot of heat and not real sure what kind of light it is. I know my floaters in the Angel tank are dying, but the limno doesn't look like it's dying in there. It stays where it can get some light, but there is a styrofoan cover over it, so the floaters do not get any light. The light on the 10g was a clip-light with a CFL in it, and was really bright for it being one small bulb. Everything grew too, and rather well.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The lighs in my current canopy or the ones underneath the tank? Or are you talking about that moss tank that I no longer have? The lights in the canopy are listed in the op here. The light underneath, I have no idea. I thought I had a pic of it, but guess I never took one. That one is about a 14 or 16" light with 2 settings, light and dim. It has 3 bulbs in it, and they produce alot of heat and not real sure what kind of light it is. I know my floaters in the Angel tank are dying, but the limno doesn't look like it's dying in there. It stays where it can get some light, but there is a styrofoan cover over it, so the floaters do not get any light. The light on the 10g was a clip-light with a CFL in it, and was really bright for it being one small bulb. Everything grew too, and rather well.


I bet the light you have on it now is an incandescent fixture and bulbs. Maybe? Unless I missed something. You can always get some clamp lamps from Lowes for like 8 bucks each and just throw some CFL bulbs in it. Actually, I think we talked lighting before and you said you had to wait until after the holidays. :hihi:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll be doing that for the moss jars haha. Right now they're bathing in the ambient light from the tanks. Not sure if that's enough. I'm pretty sure the main issue is the stagnant water as mosses are low-med light plants? I think.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I'll be doing that for the moss jars haha. Right now they're bathing in the ambient light from the tanks. Not sure if that's enough. I'm pretty sure the main issue is the stagnant water as mosses are low-med light plants? I think.


Not really sure myself. I am thinking some more frequent water changes may be in order. I also looked and realized my jars get a few hours of sun every morning (when there is sun). They get it from the time is comes up till about 10 in the morning. So for like 3 hours. Now I just need to mess with the nutrients and see what happens.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully, between the both of us, we can figure out the ideal moss conditions lol! I'm hoping that when I get back to my apartment Monday I'll see like tons of growth! Or.... I can go back and see all my tigers have dropped their eggs :[

Merry Christmas eve


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

or you can go back and have tiger babies! haha how long they been carrying for?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

One's been carrying for 3+ weeks. Other two are both like newly berried ~_~


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hopefully, between the both of us, we can figure out the ideal moss conditions lol! I'm hoping that when I get back to my apartment Monday I'll see like tons of growth! Or.... I can go back and see all my tigers have dropped their eggs :[
> 
> Merry Christmas eve


Hopefully. I would really love to figure out how to balance these little jars. Any news on the tigers yet?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Everything is doing great! Except for the moss jars. I see some more brown than before :[. A lot of surface scum built up when I was gone... no idea why since there's nothing but plants in those jars.

I'll be setting up a 10g with jars sometime this week. Hopefully the agitation will promote growth.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Do a little experiment for us here. Dose excel, OneStep, or whatever you want, on one of the jars. See if you see any significant growth differences and post the pictures!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Everything is doing great! Except for the moss jars. I see some more brown than before :[. A lot of surface scum built up when I was gone... no idea why since there's nothing but plants in those jars.
> 
> I'll be setting up a 10g with jars sometime this week. Hopefully the agitation will promote growth.


Hopefully that will promote some growth. Let me know how it goes.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Do a little experiment for us here. Dose excel, OneStep, or whatever you want, on one of the jars. See if you see any significant growth differences and post the pictures!


I am thinking I am going to take it further than that. I am going to start with tap water in all of them and do 4 jars of each moss. Two jars in the window, one dosed and the other not, and two under artificial light, one dosed and one not. But I need another clamp light first. So that is a week or 2 away. But I can start on the 2 in the window tomorrow.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish I had my own house. Need to move my small amount of furniture around to set up that new 10g lol...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I wish I had my own house. Need to move my small amount of furniture around to set up that new 10g lol...


I know that feeling. The fiancee and I live with her parents and we have everything in one room. I am going to be expanding to the nursery and basement soon though. Don't have room for anything else until then though.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad you can expand two rooms though. For now, I'm in an apartment so I can't do anything. I may just place the tank on the floor.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy New Year cableguy! How's your new years going?

I created a moss tank of sorts with circulation in my journal thread! Hopefully the water movement will promote growth. I need more jars though P: Buying lots of jelly jars since I eat oatmeal with jelly more than pasta LOL. How's your moss experiment going?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Glad you can expand two rooms though. For now, I'm in an apartment so I can't do anything. I may just place the tank on the floor.


If you put it on the floor, just watch out for the temps. They will really swing if you don't have a heater.



diwu13 said:


> Happy New Year cableguy! How's your new years going?
> 
> I created a moss tank of sorts with circulation in my journal thread! Hopefully the water movement will promote growth. I need more jars though P: Buying lots of jelly jars since I eat oatmeal with jelly more than pasta LOL. How's your moss experiment going?


My new year is pretty good so far. How about you?

I am going to have to go look at it. I added a few jars. I should have some pics up later today.:icon_smil


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If you put it on the floor, just watch out for the temps. They will really swing if you don't have a heater.


Will the moss really care that much about temperature swings? I have direct sunlight going onto the tank so that could be a serious issue !



cableguy69846 said:


> My new year is pretty good so far. How about you?
> 
> I am going to have to go look at it. I added a few jars. I should have some pics up later today.:icon_smil


Started out great haha. Laid back celebration with girlfriend, broke out the champagne, crackers, cheese . Then I went back to the room to get my laptop charger and saw the tiger shrimp stumping around. :icon_frow

A few more jars?!?! How fast does your moss grow :O?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait, I forgot you have like 10 tanks to pool moss from lol.

*edit* I guess the question should be how you're emptying pasta jars so fast LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Will the moss really care that much about temperature swings? I have direct sunlight going onto the tank so that could be a serious issue !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The temp could be an issue. Just keep a close eye on it and if you see anything funny move it. Moss likes temps in the low 70's and high 60's, anything more than about 75 and you will see the growth start to slow a lot.

Pretty much what I did for New Years too. Watched a movie with the fiancee and then was in bed before 12:30. Not a bad night though.

I took some flame moss out of a tank so I think I have a total of 6 jars now. I am going to change water in all of them today though when I get my butt moving.



diwu13 said:


> Wait, I forgot you have like 10 tanks to pool moss from lol.
> 
> *edit* I guess the question should be how you're emptying pasta jars so fast LOL


Running 6 tanks, but really close.:hihi: I also just got a 20 long for a late Christmas gift from the fiancee. That should be up and running in a couple weeks.

We eat a lot of pasta.:icon_smil It is the Italian in me. I have a huge love of pasta and it is cheap and easy to make.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't have a thermometer for my moss tank lol ! Might be too lazy to get one until the next time I go to Walmart.

Is the 20L going in the main zoo area as well?

And that explains the jars !


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I don't have a thermometer for my moss tank lol ! Might be too lazy to get one until the next time I go to Walmart.
> 
> Is the 20L going in the main zoo area as well?
> 
> And that explains the jars !


I use the ones from there, and they work well. Just be careful not to break it and you will be all good.

The zoo is going to expand. I am working on getting the basement cleaned up so we can move the office out of the 3rd bedroom upstairs. Then that room will be the nursery and some of the tanks will go in there until I can get the other half of the basement done and some racks built. The 20 long is going to be for some clown plecos I have to see if I can get them to breed.

I want to figure out what works well for each moss, but for now, I will be happy if it all stays alive long enough for me to set something up for all the jars and keep some better records.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The only issue that I have with the Walmart thermometers would be that the suctions cups are green, and not clear 

Update the zoo photos when you have a chance and do the move!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> The only issue that I have with the Walmart thermometers would be that the suctions cups are green, and not clear
> 
> Update the zoo photos when you have a chance and do the move!


The updates will happen tomorrow. The move will happen this week. Before I can put anything in that room though, I need to repaint it. But that will be a one day job. It all has to be done by the 14th though, and we are quickly approaching that here.:help:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, man, how have you and these jars doing? Been going through alot and haven't had the chance to get in here, so I figured I'd come in and see how things were. I see you said there were updates, and I was curious to see what they were. I hope you have moss coming out your ears :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, man, how have you and these jars doing? Been going through alot and haven't had the chance to get in here, so I figured I'd come in and see how things were. I see you said there were updates, and I was curious to see what they were. I hope you have moss coming out your ears :hihi:


They are doing well. There is some growth, not coming out of my ears yet though. Hopefully soon. I have a total of 6 jars now. I will see about some pics and such later today. Got a ton of stuff to do though first.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

This is awesome, I started 3 jars today, Riccia, duckweed, & Xmas moss -- in pickle jar, sauerkraut jar, and a plastic brown rice container 

I have a north facing window though, not a lot of light, we'll see how they do.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pictures xenxes? Is the plastic clear? It might become cloudy from all the UV from the sun.

And ew.. still duckweed haha? At least your betta eats it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

xenxes said:


> This is awesome, I started 3 jars today, Riccia, duckweed, & Xmas moss -- in pickle jar, sauerkraut jar, and a plastic brown rice container
> 
> I have a north facing window though, not a lot of light, we'll see how they do.


My jars only get a couple hours of direct sun a day and they are growing. So you should be good on the North window. Someone else on here actually suggested that that is better then direct light for most of the day.



diwu13 said:


> Pictures xenxes? Is the plastic clear? It might become cloudy from all the UV from the sun.
> 
> And ew.. still duckweed haha? At least your betta eats it.


+1 on the pics. Post em up.roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Updated my moss tank! Made dividers with nylon mesh!









More detailed post in my journal about it haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Updated my moss tank! Made dividers with nylon mesh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PURE GENIUS!!!! I may have to steal this idea.:biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea... too bad I cut too "perfectly" but I think this is the way to go to separate multiple mosses in the same tank. Please let me know when you're gonna trim and sell


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Yea... too bad I cut too "perfectly" but I think this is the way to go to separate multiple mosses in the same tank. Please let me know when you're gonna trim and sell


That is genius. Are you going to end up making new dividers for it at some point so they are not as stretched out. I should be trimming some stuff soon. I will let you know for sure.roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Uh... If i have to make all the dividers over from scratch then I'll have to buy more material haha. I can't really reuse ANY of the ones I have there, which really sucks.

I'll know for sure when I return home. I'm at Boston, MA right now so if the dividers last the weekend they should be fine. I'm expecting that the constant stretching *hopefully* will weaken the nylon so it stays that way, reducing strain on the suction cups. Like someone with big feet wearing small pantyhose ?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> PURE GENIUS!!!! I may have to steal this idea.:biggrin:


No stealing cable:red_mouth:red_mouth


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

green_valley said:


> No stealing cable:red_mouth:red_mouth


It's OK. I [STRIKE]stole [/STRIKE] borrowed his moss jar idea.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Uh... If i have to make all the dividers over from scratch then I'll have to buy more material haha. I can't really reuse ANY of the ones I have there, which really sucks.
> 
> I'll know for sure when I return home. I'm at Boston, MA right now so if the dividers last the weekend they should be fine. I'm expecting that the constant stretching *hopefully* will weaken the nylon so it stays that way, reducing strain on the suction cups. Like someone with big feet wearing small pantyhose ?


If it comes down to it, you can add a bit of the nylon to it with some thread. Then you won't have to recut them.



green_valley said:


> No stealing cable:red_mouth:red_mouth


More like, "borrowing".roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> It's OK. I [STRIKE]stole [/STRIKE] borrowed his moss jar idea.


And my signature.:hihi: Although, both of our signatures are true.roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If it comes down to it, you can add a bit of the nylon to it with some thread. Then you won't have to recut them.


That's a great idea! That'll save lots of extra nylon !



cableguy69846 said:


> And my signature.:hihi: Although, both of our signatures are true.roud:


OH RIGHT LOL! I totally forgot I also borrowed your signature !

Btw.. where's your moss jar pictures? Long overdue


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> That's a great idea! That'll save lots of extra nylon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a nice easy fix too. It will save you some headache and some money.

No worries on the borrowing, I don't mind sharing.roud:

I should have some early this week. I have my daughter this weekend so I am thinking on Monday I will have some.:biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday no work too! So lots of time as well


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Monday no work too! So lots of time as well


Unemployed, so I don't have to worry about that. But hopefully will be getting a job next week. I do need to scrub the basement floor tomorrow though.roud: But tanks also need to be maintained. So it is going to be a balancing act.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I keep getting these brown little balls of what looks like poop on the bottom of my moss tank. Does this happen to you cable? No idea where it comes from but I have to vac the bottom of the moss tank. Maybe because I mix 50% tank water? Or I woulda just chucked the osmocote balls everywhere on the tank bottom.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally a use for all my old one gallon pickle jars! I Used to use them to house male bettas back when that was my life, but since they have all been sitting in the basement. Now they shall *crosses fingers that she will not yell* become a wall of moss jars in one of the spare bedrooms (shelves already in place thanks to the betta thing) Did you ever find out if the tap water works a lot better than the tank water?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> I keep getting these brown little balls of what looks like poop on the bottom of my moss tank. Does this happen to you cable? No idea where it comes from but I have to vac the bottom of the moss tank. Maybe because I mix 50% tank water? Or I woulda just chucked the osmocote balls everywhere on the tank bottom.


I do get that. But not really sure what it is. I started using tap water a couple of weeks ago, but am still getting it. No idea.



BIG_Z said:


> Finally a use for all my old one gallon pickle jars! I Used to use them to house male bettas back when that was my life, but since they have all been sitting in the basement. Now they shall *crosses fingers that she will not yell* become a wall of moss jars in one of the spare bedrooms (shelves already in place thanks to the betta thing) Did you ever find out if the tap water works a lot better than the tank water?


I am seeing growth with the tap water, but not sure which is better. If you have an entire wall to use, you can do an experiment? Try the same moss in two jars with the same lighting, one with tap water, and one with tank water. I would be curious to see the results of that and don't have the space for it right now.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

xenxes said the brown bits were parts of the moss that are dead and broke off. Seems really plausible since you're using straight tap water and still getting it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> xenxes said the brown bits were parts of the moss that are dead and broke off. Seems really plausible since you're using straight tap water and still getting it.


Makes sense. I thought that was it, but was not sure. Glad to get some confirmation on it.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Think I have some more moss jar experiments in the works. Stay tuned. Going to set them up tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got some updates for this thread. After setting up the nursery, I discovered I had enough room to put all the jars in the window and add something.

All the jars.









Peacock moss









Java moss on a rock









Flame moss on a rock









Peacock moss









Peacock moss









Peacock moss









A couple of the Peacock moss jars may actually be Christmas moss. I just can't remember which ones.

And here is what I added.


















That is MGOPS in the bottom of the jar. I have one small hole in the lid for ventilation and am going to spray them when I spray the emersed boxes. I tossed some Peacock moss in it as I have a surplus of that right now and am going to see if it will grow emergent. We will see.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

DANG so many jars! And the moss all looks insanely green in them!!! Definitely not dying! Do you see lots of new growth? And so much peacock moss :O! I'm jealous, all I have is a ton of java. Which looks nowhere as nice.

And emersed moss setup haha. Funny.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> DANG so many jars! And the moss all looks insanely green in them!!! Definitely not dying! Do you see lots of new growth? And so much peacock moss :O! I'm jealous, all I have is a ton of java. Which looks nowhere as nice.
> 
> And emersed moss setup haha. Funny.


There is a lot of growth. I started noticing some algae though, and I think it was from not changing them for 2 weeks. Lol. I could do with some more java moss. Maybe we will have to trade at some point?

Lol. I saw it growing in the emersed tub, and that is what gave me the idea. We will see what happens.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... if you were up for trading peacock for java I would do that in a heart beat. The moss grew so much in the 10g tank (I put in osmocote plus bits so that probably helped) I had to split the java into two sections instead of just the one it was in. Just let me know if you would like to trade! I know peacock is more expensive so I can give you more than what you would give me


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... if you were up for trading peacock for java I would do that in a heart beat. The moss grew so much in the 10g tank (I put in osmocote plus bits so that probably helped) I had to split the java into two sections instead of just the one it was in. Just let me know if you would like to trade! I know peacock is more expensive so I can give you more than what you would give me


I would love to trade. The peacock moss needs to grow out a bit more now, as I hacked it back a lot yesterday, but it should take off like a weed in the tanks. I have it in the 10 gallon and the 20, and I trim once every 2 weeks give or take. As soon as I have enough to send your way, I will let you know. Shouldn't be too long of a wait.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me !


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Sounds good to me !


Fo sho.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm still pluck'n tumble weeds of Peacock moss out of my tank and I removed the DW it was growing on over a month ago, it doesn't need much encouragement to grow.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Aben314 said:


> Any updates on this?


Not really. I took down all but the jars with dirt and moss in them. The others were growing way too much algae.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw... you should set up a small 5gallon tank (space permitting) and just grow moss in there. Since you got almost all peacock anyway!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Aw... you should set up a small 5gallon tank (space permitting) and just grow moss in there. Since you got almost all peacock anyway!


I am going to try that, but I need to wait until I get the fish room in order. That could take a while though.


----------

